# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  hello world

## dellvin

Hi.

i'm posting here because of this :





> dellvin, You are member of Excel Help Forum for 579 day(s) now but haven't posted anything yet. Be noted that we are deleting zero-posters from time to time. To avoid this please start posting soon. Click on this message bar if you wish to make an introduction thread now...



 :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Hey dellvin,

Welcome to the forum.

You can post whatever questions you have and be assured of the best of replies.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi dellvin,

Welcome to the forum.


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

